# Corfu



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Could anyone recommend a site in Corfu


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Patsy

Campsites are few and far between in Corfu. We have visited this one in Dassia and it appears to be of an acceptable standard.
Wild camping or parking overnight at a taverna in return for your custom is a better option in our opinion and should not be a problem at this time of year.

http://www.dionysuscamping.gr/


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Not for Health & Fitness I'm afraid - I ate too much there :-(

Go here:
http://www.eurocampings.net/nl/europa/griekenland/ionische-eilanden/?start=0
and hover over Corfu to see the sites. Click each in turn, then go to Google maps on the bottom of the page to see where they are. Unfortunately none around Kassiopi, which is a delightful corner of Corfu.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Could anyone recommend a site in Corfu


Hi Patsy, this might help..

If you are travelling to the island with Superfast then you qualify for a 20% discount off all Harmonie Camping Club sites, the one that Brisey mentions, Dionysus Village, is part of the Harmonie chain....

http://www.superfast.com/site/content.asp?sel=437&loc=2&query=

http://www.greekcamping.gr/main/index.php

If you are travelling with Minoan Lines then you qualify for a 20% discount off all Sunshine Camping Club sites, they have one on Corfu called Camping Karda Beach....

http://www.minoan.gr/index.asp?a_id=1789

http://www.kardacamp.gr/main.asp?lg=2

http://www.sunshine-campings.gr/map.htm

I've no personal recommendations for Corfu myself but I've stayed at a few on the Mainland and Peloponnese under the Harmonie and Sunshine club banners and both offer good quality sites.

pete


----------

